# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Brindisi (Italy)

## Joyrider

Λιμάνι του Brindizi Οκτώβριος 2009 από το κατάστρωμα του ELLI T.

----------

